# Who owns Tesco?



## redbhoy (31 Aug 2005)

I read somewhere before that for every £1 spent in the motherland Tesco gets 14p or something like that. They must be huge considering that and I always thought they were just a supermarket. I see in another thread that they are going to be offering mortgages next.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2005)

Who owns _Tesco_? As a _plc _their shareholders own it. You might find some useful information on the .


----------

